# Unseriös aussehenden shop gefunden



## l2eno (7 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich kenne mich in der Welt des Onlinehandels noch nicht so gut aus, bin vorhin jedoch auf eine verlockende aber unseriös wirkende Seite gestoßen.
Sie heißt http://www.poloralphlaurendeutschland.eu .
Natürlich habe ich diese zuerst einmal gegoogelt, bin jedoch auf nichts gestoßen und wollte mir mal die Meinung eines evtl. Erfahrenen einholen. Entschuldigung wenn ich euch damit langweilen sollte, aber will einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen, bevor ich mein Taschengeld da für nichts verpulvere. 
mfg Ruben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2012)

Die Seite ist registriert auf einen eine dänische Adresse angebenden Herrn mit englisch klingendem Namen. Google kennt den Namen nicht. Die Adresse ist die Adresse des Touri-Büros (und des Standesamtes) in Ribe
Spontan: Auf einer Skala von 0 (unseriös) bis 10 (sehr seriös) höchstens eine 2.



> *Unsere Mission*
> 1.To bieten unseren Kunden Top-Qualitätsercvice und Punkt-zu-Punkt-Trade-Lösung für Sie Customizing.
> 2.To ein transparentes, automatische undkollaborative Rund-um-die-Uhr-e-Marktplatz.
> 3.To bieten kostengünstige Trade Servicesdurch den Einsatz der neuesten E-Commerce-Technologien und die Einbeziehung desHandels-Kanäle.
> 4.To maximieren unsere internationaleKäufer die Rentabilität und Wettbewerbsfähigkeit.


Das ist so schön falsch, das sollte einmalig sein. Ist es aber nicht.

Was diese Seiten auf den ersten Blick verbindet ist (neben dem Hoster Joker, gibt Punktabzug) diese Suchmaschine, die zu supplygoodsworld.info führt
Die Seite ist auf einen Chinesen registriert.
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/supplygoodsworld.info

Die Inhaber der anderen Seiten (z.B. registriert mit der Adresse eines großen Hotels in Linz) scheinen alle gefälscht zu sein. Weiterer Punktabzug.

Es bleiben genau 0 Punkte.

Dich hier zu melden war richtig. Ich persönlich würde dort *niemals* bestellen.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

Guter Plan ERST zu fragen wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, da langweilst Du uns sicher nicht.
Ohne jetzt weiter nachgeforscht zu haben fallen mir an der Seite 3 Dinge auf:

1. Kein Impressum - wer will da überhaupt mein Geld, sprich wer ist mein Geschäftspartner und wo sitzt der Laden überhaupt?
2. Preise die zu gut sind um wahr zu sein sind es meistens auch nicht, entweder Lockangebote oder Fälschungen
3. Western Union als Zahlungsmöglichkeit, wer über diesen Weg sein Geld auf Reisen schickt sieht es meist nie wieder. Der Empfänger kann es überall auf diesem Globus anonym unter Vorlage der Buchungsnummer abholen

Insofern - lobe Deinen Bauch und gönn´ ihm was leckeres - das Bauchgefühl war richtig


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2012)

http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/bootsschweiz.ch



> *Warning!* This site has a poor reputation.


(Warnung, diese Seite hat einen schlechten Ruf)

Die dort extrem schlecht bewertete Seite ("Phishing"!) hat dieselbe Suchmaschine verlinkt.
Was auch immer das ist, es ist nicht gut. Danke für den Hinweis.

http://www.robtex.com/dns/poloralphlaurendeutschland.eu.html#all


> *Trustworthiness, vendor reliability and privacy of this site is very poor*


(Vertrauenswürdigkeit, Anbieterzuverlässigkeit und (Schutz der) Privatsphäre dieser Website ist sehr schlecht)
Dem Düsseldorfer Hoster müsste man endlich mal ein Buch widmen. "The Joker and the Beasts"


----------



## Wiebitte (6 März 2015)

Also jeder der nur annähernd Polo Ralph Lauren kennt weis das dieser keine jogginng Anzüge macht, somit ist jede Seite die das anbietet schonmal fake. Und dann sage ich noch gut das es preiswert ist, aber da spart man sich lieber das Geld und fliegt in die Staaten und kauft dort in den outletss, anstatt hier bei Kennern mit dem fake aufzutauchen und ausgelacht zu werden.
Und wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann dann sorry aber entweder sich das Geld sparen oder die Bedürfnisse runterschrauben, zudem bin ich der Meinung wer, polo burberry usw kauft macht dies wegen der Qualität und nicht um als Möchtegern anzugeben.


----------

